# NSR's Hive Fleet



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

I have switched focus and started a Nid army and started with a squad genestealers with a broodloard. I'm about 30% finished with the paint. The squad has been base painted, washed and 3 layers of highlight done. I just stated doing some detail work on one of the genestealers. Please give me any feedback good bad or indifferent. Pardon him but he is a bit camera shy.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Sweet buddy, this is shaping up very nicely. Its nice to actually see you painting again as I know life gets very busy with school, family "kid and wife", and work. The shadows look good around the carapace. How do you plan on painting the rest of the model?

Keep plucking away at them and before you know it you will have one squad finished.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like the dirty grey/brown skin, but there is not a lot of contrast at the moment. Are you planning on doing some other things with the claws and talons?


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

Midge913 said:


> I like the dirty grey/brown skin, but there is not a lot of contrast at the moment. Are you planning on doing some other things with the claws and talons?


Thanks! Yes, I do have plans to paint the claws and tallons, though I'm not 100% on how yet. I also have to paint the back and face yet. Right now they do look like they were caught peeping at Medusa while she was in the shower.


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

OK so I made some progress on my test model. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Dude, his talons look super sweet. As for the carapace, whats your plans there?


----------



## folketsfiende (Nov 21, 2011)

Looks very promising! How about a little brighter highlight on the red parts?


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

Looking good on the colors, but I have to give a frowny face for not taking care of those mold lines. 

Definitely like the black/blue talon scheme.


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

notsoevil said:


> Looking good on the colors, but I have to give a frowny face for not taking care of those mold lines.
> 
> Definitely like the black/blue talon scheme.


LOL :victory: Genestealers seem to have more than their share of mold lines. I thought I had gotten the majority of them. I'll take more care to remove them better on the next suad I do. 

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

notsoevil said:


> Looking good on the colors, but I have to give a frowny face for not taking care of those mold lines.


I second this sentiment. 

I think the white/red combo is working for you. I think you still need a 3rd color, another accent color. I'd suggest a dark purple, dark grey or maybe black.

I think there isn't enough contrast and differentiation between parts of the stealer, and for that matter his biological parts. For instance there is little difference between the chitinous shell and the fleshy parts like hands, face, and elbows.

He also needs some color on his teeth, and bulging cranial veins. Along with the tongue they really draw the look of the head together.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

Kreuger said:


> I second this sentiment.
> 
> I think the white/red combo is working for you. I think you still need a 3rd color, another accent color. I'd suggest a dark purple, dark grey or maybe black.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I'm still contemplating how I'm going to be doing the shell on the back. I'm planning on doing a black, purple to bright orange ege highlight for the carapace on the other units and just thinking how I'm going to make that work on a genestealer. I am planning on giving the head/face more attention as well. The eyes have not been done yet because I haven’t decided on a color yet. I'm leaning to yellow for the eyes. Currently I’m working (slowly) to get the rest of the squad (8 stealers and a broodloard) to the same step as the test model. More coming soon…

Thanks again for the advice and words of encouragement.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

i love it mate, i love the subtle natural colour of them, as for the mold lines its a test model right? and i bet you can hardly notice them when they're in out hands.

I think as you have so many to paint you could just stick a wash on the harder parts of his shell (purple may work)


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hellados said:


> I think as you have so many to paint you could just stick a wash on the harder parts of his shell (purple may work)


Would you believe that GW's original purple wash was named " hybrid purple"?
Can't get any more appropriate than that!


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

Hellados said:


> i love it mate, i love the subtle natural colour of them, as for the mold lines its a test model right? and i bet you can hardly notice them when they're in out hands.
> 
> I think as you have so many to paint you could just stick a wash on the harder parts of his shell (purple may work)


Thank you :victory: 
The mold lines left are not that bad to the naked eye but once you know where they are it are very easy to spot. This first squad was really a learning experience for me. I'll be able to find the mold lines much easier on the upcoming squads. I have thought about a purple wash or even transparent colors layered to get a depth effect in the paint. Then going over it with a semi-gloss to tone down the shinny the transparent colors will leave. I should have something for critique by the end of the weekend, providing Diablo III does not suck the life out of me.


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

I made some progress with the Genestealers today. I didn't make it as far as I wanted to though. I ended up working almost 12hrs Sat and Sun. I didn't even get much Diablo III in since another distraction was delivered to me Thursday night. See the photos below of my new distraction. 

I got the rest of the stealers mostly at the same level of my test model and I also gave the back and chest a heavy bedab black wash. I like the way it ended but wanted to make it darker so I did one more wash after I took the photos posted here. I'll see how it all worked out tomorrow when I go into work. I was painting on my breaks...gotta find time somewhere right? I could have gotten further but I used my lunch to change a few parts on my new distraction :biggrin:


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

SWEETNESS bro! They look a ton better with the darker carapace. Well done buddy. 

To bad I wrecked my bike the day yours comes in =(

+Rep dude!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Im surprised you havent gotten any other comments on these guys. 

Having seen them in person, they look freaking awesome, now you just need to finish the heads and then paint another 40 of them!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Im surprised you havent gotten any other comments on these guys.
> 
> Having seen them in person, they look freaking awesome, now you just need to finish the heads and then paint another 40 of them!


I would have commented, but I missed the update! So I will rectify that now. The stealers look great! I love the fading on the carapace! Very nice work on the nids man.... and oh... nice bike


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

im loving the skin, loving the carapace, it looks like naturally developed bone, and i love there talons

unfortunately i'm more of a sports bike kinda guy but that's a stunning example of what it is


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

Midge913 said:


> I would have commented, but I missed the update! So I will rectify that now. The stealers look great! I love the fading on the carapace! Very nice work on the nids man.... and oh... nice bike


Thanks Midge! It's a slow rolling project but I'm really happy with how they are turning out. I'll be painting something with a bigger carapace next so I can work out the shading on them. Then I just need to start the assembly line painting till I get them all done. I should have an update comming soon.



Hellados said:


> im loving the skin, loving the carapace, it looks like naturally developed bone, and i love there talons
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately i'm more of a sports bike kinda guy but that's a stunning example of what it is


Thanks for the compliments. It's hard sometimes stepping away from the norms on paint schemes. If it doesn't work it's a lot of time wasted. I'm really happy with how they are turning out and it is all fairly simple which makes it even better for me since I have so many other distractions.

As for the bike, I'd like to think I have the best of both worlds. I also have a pristine '95 Ducati 916SP in the garage.


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

Well the wife has been keeping my really busy in prep for my son's first birthday party. I have been doing yard work and relocating my man cave. Sadly this unit is not 100% done yet but I am very close. Just need to finish the bases for a couple, paint the teeth and eyes. I did make some progress though as you can see on the broodlord below. I'm working 12's next week which means longer lunches and an additional break so I hope to finish at least one more unit or even two. Since I have my scheme worked out all future models should go faster. 

















Let me know what you think of my Broodlord.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Badass buddy, def a vibrant carapace.

-------------------------------------

Guardsman 1: "Hey, check out that colorful thingy shifting around in the bushes."

Guardsman 2: "Ya, that is vibrant. It's sorta coming towards us."

Guardsman 1: "Great, probably just another..."

Guardsman 2: "GENESTEALER!"

--------------------------------------

Can't wait to see them all finished, hurry up already!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

aren't i right in saying that bright colours in the wild normally mean danger?? in which case both DoE and my boys would do well to 'leg it'


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

The stealers are looking good man nice work.


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

Hellados said:


> aren't i right in saying that bright colours in the wild normally mean danger?? in which case both DoE and my boys would do well to 'leg it'


A true statement indeed S
ir! 


troybuckle said:


> The stealers are looking good man nice work.


Thanks for the compliment. The project is slow rolling but I'm really pleased with how they are coming out. The next unit will have a bigger carapace to work on the brightness.

I should have more posted here this week.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I hate to say it but I liked him better before. The orange is just too much and provides a very discordant feel to the model. The blue works well and keeps with the cool tone of the model, so I would suggest taking that to an even lighter blue like you did on the talons as opposed to the orange. That being said the Grey flesh tone really works in the up close picture of the Broodlord.


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

Midge913 said:


> I hate to say it but I liked him better before. The orange is just too much and provides a very discordant feel to the model. The blue works well and keeps with the cool tone of the model, so I would suggest taking that to an even lighter blue like you did on the talons as opposed to the orange. That being said the Grey flesh tone really works in the up close picture of the Broodlord.


Midge,
Thanks for the feedback. I like the idea of the blue and will give that a try to see how it works out.


----------

